
Python and PHP Scripts to Update Digital Ocean DNS Records for Dynamic DNS - warrenm
https://github.com/bensquire/Digital-Ocean-Dynamic-DNS-Updater
======
warrenm
You do need to have the record _already created_ before running the updater
(because it is not a creation script, only an update)

